# Worlds smallest fish discovered



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

This is coming from a Dutch news site (www.nu.nl) therefor I have translated it.

Published: Januari 25, 2006

London/Paris - A German-Suisse-Singaporean team of biologists has discovered a fish that will reach an maximum size of 7,9 mm at adult age in the Indonesian swamps of Sumatra. The fish called _Paedocypris progenetica_ , is not only the smallest fish, but also the smallest vertebrated animal on the planet.

This is reported by the British scientific magazine 'Proceedings of the Royal Society: Biological Sciences on Wednesday, January 25. Although just discovered, the mini-fish is already threatened with extinction because of habitat destruction. The 'Paedo' only lives in a certain type of acidly water that only occurs in swampy flooded and woody areas.

Up to now the 8 mm long Trimmaton nanus was considered the smallest specie of fish in the world.


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Would like to see a pic of that fish, can't even Google it.


----------



## jan (Apr 24, 2004)

rchan11 said:


> Would like to see a pic of that fish, can't even Google it.


This pic was showed next to the article, but I don't know if this is the fish that is described in the article and therefor wouldn't post it at first:


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

WOw, Nice find jan


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

jan said:


> Would like to see a pic of that fish, can't even Google it.


This pic was showed next to the article, but I don't know if this is the fish that is described in the article and therefor wouldn't post it at first:
[/quote]

Here is the pic that was with the article I read:

View attachment 92122


What sounds really cool is that the article said it basically doesn't have a skeleton (skull) to protect its head. That's crazy!


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Leave it to fish to explore the extremes (from this to whale sharks!). Cool stuff!


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

yeah, whale sharks...


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

Looks like a goby.


----------



## errik00 (Feb 4, 2006)

Get like 300 of these in a 80 gallon


----------



## polomax24 (Jun 14, 2005)

That is very cool!


----------



## kingsnar (Nov 17, 2005)

i wonder what it eats, algae and micro organisms perhaps


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

errik00 said:


> Get like 300 of these in a 80 gallon


I think you could get away with 3000 in an 80! Cool pic.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dunno guys, i might max out at 1 per 50 gallons. if you want two mini's, get a 75 minimum!


----------



## steve1337 (Oct 25, 2005)

That fish might have a good chance of surviving with Large P's...


----------



## The Predator (Sep 28, 2005)

where can i get some? are they breedable?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

why in gods name would anyone wanna own one of these fish? youd have to squint at the water for hours to see it and pray everytime it wasnt sucking into the filter system.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

wow, that is a small fish.


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i owuld never want one, but they are really cool. u could get like 100 in a 10 gallon


----------



## Cichlid_Keeper (Mar 30, 2006)

yea thats preety cool. on the 1st picture it looks like a Goby, in the 2nd pic with the little tube it kind of looks like a guppy fry or something....

good find.


----------



## the one (May 13, 2006)

I woner how long that little thing would last with my firemouth lol.


----------



## JuN_SpeK (Oct 6, 2005)

wow very cool fish. i bet they were also looking for asian arowanas in sumatra too ..lolz


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Wonder how much shipping would be for that bad boy.



nattereri2000 said:


> why in gods name would anyone wanna own one of these fish? youd have to squint at the water for hours to see it and pray everytime it wasnt sucking into the filter system.


Only scenario where piranha fry can own another fish..


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> why in gods name would anyone wanna own one of these fish? youd have to squint at the water for hours to see it and pray everytime it wasnt sucking into the filter system.


Only scenario where piranha fry can own another fish..








[/quote]

I can actually see some folks taking that idea seriously


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

m


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Wow, that's really interesting! The world is full of many creatures that are still yet to be discovered.


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

Even in freshwater (1% of the Earth's water).









The Amazon, parts of Africa and Southeast Asia could all give us some new species still...


----------



## SantaMonicaHelp (Oct 28, 2011)

Can't see the pix?


----------

